# [TTY CONSOLE]Rediriger un tty vers ordi distant ?(resolu)

## anonjoe

Salut,

Bon c un peu tordu ce que je veux.

remq : j'ai pas d'ecran sur mon linux je fais tout par ssh

En fait je voudrais par ex que le TTY2 puisse s'afficher sur une machine distante (un windows)

Mais pourquoi me direz vous ? Et bien en fait je voudrais telecharger des .torrent avec mon linux, mais le soucis c que si je ferme putty sur mon windows la je c pas si le torrent continue de dl et si oui je c pas ou ca en ai.Last edited by anonjoe on Tue Jul 13, 2004 2:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Angelion

Pourquoi fermer putty dans ce cas ?

Sinon un petit tail et netcat avec un petit prog en ecoute sous windows ca fera l'affaire.

----------

## kernelsensei

utilises screen  :Very Happy: 

```
screen -S torrent
```

pour créer un screen portant le nom de torrent.

En suite, dans ce screen, tu tapes ta commande btdownload...

Tu quites le screen avec ctrl-a d .

Tu peux fermer putty !

tu veux te reconnecter, c'est simple :

Tu relances ton putty, reconnecte, etc ..

puis:

```
screen -r torrent
```

PS: meme si t'es dans le screen, et que tu fermes sauvagement putty, le programme restera lancé et restera accessible comme indiqué ci dessus .

----------

## ttgeub

Ben sinon y a la commande nohup qui permet de lancer une autre commande et empecher que cette autre commande soit tuer à la fermeture de la console et ceux ci qu elle que soit cette commande.

PS : vive les tty libre !

----------

## anonjoe

pourquoi fermé putty ?

parce que mon linux reste allumé planqué dans un coin et que mon ordi est dans la chambre et kil fait un boucan du tonnere   :Razz: 

Sinon le coup de screen c pas mal, mais comment ca marche ?

J'ai pas de programme screen, j'utilise bittornado mais j'veux bien en prendre un autre, ah oui aussi j'ai pas de Terminal X

----------

## anonjoe

c bon j'avais pas emerge screen :p

Bon sinon j'aimerais bien qd même savoir comment redirigé un tty  :Smile: 

----------

## anonjoe

j'voudrais faire une sorte de tty forwarding.

----------

## LostControl

Comme dit plus haut, le mieux à mon avis c'est nohup. Sinon, essaie mldonkey !!! Tu peux télécharger des torrents, overnet, edonkey, direct connect, ... A mon avis, c'est le top du top et surtout pour des utilisations sur "serveur". Mldonkey a en effet une interface web utilisable à distance et vraiment magnifique  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *LostControl wrote:*   

> Comme dit plus haut, le mieux à mon avis c'est nohup. Sinon, essaie mldonkey !!! Tu peux télécharger des torrents, overnet, edonkey, direct connect, ... A mon avis, c'est le top du top et surtout pour des utilisations sur "serveur". Mldonkey a en effet une interface web utilisable à distance et vraiment magnifique 

 

pas d'accord, pour torrent, un screen c'est mieux, tu peux te raccrocher et voir l'avancement !

----------

## LostControl

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> pas d'accord, pour torrent, un screen c'est mieux, tu peux te raccrocher et voir l'avancement !

 

Ok screen (que je n'ai jamais utilisé du reste...) est sans doute mieux mais sa prise en main demande certainement plus d'effort que pour un simple nohup. Tu peux lire le fichier nohup.out pour avoir la sortie. Bon d'accord c'est pas du propre  :Wink: 

----------

## scout

J'ai utilisé screen pour tous mes torrent: screen c'est incontournable

bon, pour ceux qui ont la flemme de lire la doc, voilà la méthode standard:

si on veux par exemple télécharger une knoppix:

on se loggue sur l'ordi en question

on donne un nom à son screen (comme le montre kernel_sensei), car si on a plein de torrents il faut pouvoir s'y retrouver:

```
screen -S knoppix
```

on télécharge le fichier .torrent

```
wget http://www.siteweb.net/torrent_knoppix.torrent
```

on commence le téléchargement

```
btdownloadcurses.py --max_uploads 2 --max_upload_rate 7 --ip sa.vraie.ip.sur.internet --url file:///chemin/vers/torrent_knoppix.torrent
```

on détache le screen: on effectue la séquence de touches

 *Quote:*   

> CTRL+A puis D

 

à ce moment là on voit affiché:

 *Quote:*   

> [detached]

 

on se déloggue

on va faire la vaiselle

on se reloggue

bon on a pleins d'autres screens, alors pour afficher la liste

screen -list

on réattache le screen:

```
screen -r knoppix
```

ou si le seul screen ouvert qui commence par kno est knoppix, on peux même taper:

```
screen -r kno
```

on ouvre les yeux pour voir si c'est fini, si c'est le cas, CTRL+C pour arrêter le téléchargement

on stocke le fichier ailleurs si on a envie d'être propre

on supprime le .torrent (ah je suis gentil, je donne bien toutes les étapes, hein   :Wink: )

on tue le screen:

 *Quote:*   

> CTRL+D

 

comme pour se délogguer

à ce moment là s'affiche:

 *Quote:*   

> [screen is terminating]

 

Quelques astuces avec screen:

"Je veux envoyer CTRL+A dans mon screen, par exemple pour aller en début de ligne dans mon shell et ça marche pas  :Crying or Very sad:  "

Arrête de pleurer, c'est normal: CTRL+A c'est la manière de parler à screen par défaut (on peux changer ce réglage): tout ce qui commence par CTRL+A suivie d'une lettre c'est pour screen, pas pour ce qu'il y a derrière. pour envoyer un CTRL+A à l'appli qui est derrière il faut faire CTRL+A puis A

Donc pour revenir en début de ligne c'est CTRL+A puis A

"J'ai fait deux screen imbriquées les uns dans les autres:

screen -S a

puis dans le nouveau shell:

Screen -S b

là je veux détacher b, mais quand je fais CRTL+A puis D ça détache a" [EDIT]erreur corigée[/EDIT]

pense avec ta tête et pas avec tes mains: tu fais CTRL+A puis A puis D comme ça tu dis au screen a d'envoyer la séquence de touches CRTL+A au screen b et quand tu tapes D qui n'est pas destiné au screen a, c'est envoyé au screen b qui soudain viens de comprends qu'on lui a envoyé une séquance de touches CRTL+A puis D et hop il se détache.

Il est gentil ce b, non ?

"screen c'est nul quand je prends l'ascenseur de mon xterm et que je remonte je ne vois pas ce qu'il y avait avant"

non d'abord screen c'est pas nul, ensuite on peux remonter voir l'hisotrique dans le screen:

il faut taper

CTRL+A puis ESC

là on est en mode défilement: les touches flécheés ainsi que CTRL+B et CTRL+F permettent de se déplacer (pendant ce temps l'entrée/sortie de ce qui est lancé est bloquée). pour sortir de là retaper sur ESC

"dans screen mon shell me met un '-- Bell,Bell!! --' au lieu de me faire un bip sonore"

eh bien va modifier le fichier /etc/screenrc pur y remplacer la ligne 'vbell on' en 'vbell off'

un autre réglage intéressant une fois qu'on sait se balader dans l'historque est le paramètre defscrollback qui est le nombre de lignes d'historique.

on peux bien sur faire ces modifications dans ~/.screenrc

"screen -list me dit que j'ai des screens qui sont 'Dead'"

eh oui, tu a arrété ta machine ou killé le screen comme un sâle au lieu d'aller dedans et de te délogger du shell proprement pour le fermer. alors screen -wipe et hop, plus de cadavres de screens !

Allez ça suffit avec vos nohup, venez gouter à la puissance de screen !

et pour le coup du tty, eh bien non seulement c'est à mon avis non trivial à faire, mais en plus tes tty sont en nombre limités et il faut se souvenir que tty2 ou tty3 ça correspond au fichier bidule ou à machin, alors que les screen ont des noms qui sont affichés grâce au screen -list

----------

## LostControl

 *scout wrote:*   

> Allez ça suffit avec vos nohup, venez gouter à la puissance de screen !

 

Chef, oui chef  :Very Happy: 

D'accord, je vais essayer ça ! C'est vrai que ça peut parfois être très très pratique !

A+

----------

## djerem

Je permet de m'incruster... :

Le gros avantage de screen est surtout qu'il permet de "multiplexer" plusieurs terminaux dans une seule "fenètre".

Au lieu de relancer un screen à chaque fois que tu veux utiliser une autre application, il te suffit de dire à screen de lancer une nouvelle console. Pour ça rien de plus simple : CTRL+A puis C et hopla tu as une nouvelle console dans le screen. Pour revenir à la console d'où tu viens, il suffit de faire CTRL+A puis A, pour aller à la précédente, CTRL+A puis P et la suivante CTRL+A puis N.

Après il y a plein d'autres options et fonctions encore mais je vais pas rentrer dans le détail  :Smile: 

Sinon pour ton problème, comme dit plus haut, je te conseille mldonkey. Tu désactives le réseau eDonkey et Overnet comme ça il ne fera que les torrents, et il dispose d'une interface web que tu pourras utiliser pour voir l'avancement de tes torrents, ça sera plus agréable je pense.

----------

## Beber

Excellent le tuto Screen

ca mérite un [Howto] ca  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Je vote pour le tuto avec les ajouts de Djerem !

----------

## Pyros

sinon pour ma part, j'ai un vncserver qui tourne sur le nux avec un azureus dessus. et depuis le windows, je prends le controle avec une belle interface X.. et je referme le tout gentiment sans que la session X s'arrete...

enfin bon c'est plus gourmand etc.. mais c'est plus beau   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## anonjoe

C cool merci, ouai c vrai que screen c'est de la balle.

----------

## wiflye81

Slt a tous,

j'ai une petite question sur le vncserver, comme vous faites pour que X ne se coupe pas, moi je reviens a chaque fois sur GDM.

merci d'avance

----------

## LostControl

C'est les vacances, j'ai virée la RedHat de mon serveur pour lui mettre une bonne Gentoo et un RAID logiciel. J'ai démarré l'install hier soir (stage 2) et ce matin ça compilait toujours (Celeron 466MHz). Je suis parti au boulot et là je me suis dit que j'allais testé screen. J'ai lancé un emerge au bureau et j'ai retrouvé le tout à la maison  :Very Happy: 

Alors là, je dis respect !!! J'ai honte d'avoir proposé nohup  :Embarassed:  Screen c'est facile et TROP PUISSANT !!! J'aurais dû y gouter plus tôt  :Wink: 

----------

## wiflye81

J'ai trouvé la solution, l suffit d'utliser x0rfbserver et ça marche tout seul.

----------

